# Tugenden [Wächter]



## Elthir (21. März 2008)

Hallo, ich wollte mal schnell fragen welche Tugenden ihr mir für meinem Wächter lvl 50 empfehlen würdet. Bin schon seit ein paar tagen am rummachen nur weis ich nciht genau was am wichitgsten für nen Wächter ist.

Das einzige wo ich mir sicher bin ist Gerechtigkeit und Tapferkeit...

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG
Elthir


----------



## gimligon (24. März 2008)

ich würde die tugen mit wo der rüstungswert steigt empfelen aber sonst hast du freie wahl


----------



## Gromthar (24. März 2008)

Rüstung, Blocken, Macht, Vita, Furchtresi.


----------



## Aurengur (25. März 2008)

Rüstung kann man etwas vernachlässigen, weil das nur eine Minderung des allgemeinen Schadens ist.

Tapferkeit und Disziplin 8 sind für einen Wächter Grundvoraussetzung.

Furchtresi? Wegen kauern, meinst das? Naja, für was gibts Kundige mit Antistunn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. Warum postet ihr sowas im allgemeinen Teil, da gibt es auch ein Wächterforum bei buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte verschieben falls möglich.


----------



## Cordesh (25. März 2008)

Meine Tugenden für den Wächter:

*Disziplin* (Macht, Krankheitsresistenz, Nahkampfverwundbarkeit)
*Entschlossenheit* (Beweglichkeit, Moralregeneration während Kampf, Moral)
*Standhaftigkeit* (Moralregeneration außerhalb des Kampfes, Macht, Krankheitsresistenz) 
*Gerechtigkeit* (Moralregeneration während Kampf, Moral, Moralregeneration außerhalb des Kampfes)
*Tapferkeit* (Moral, Moralregeneration außerhalb des Kampfes, macht)

Grundsätzlich bringt ja jede Tugend einen Vorteil, so richtig unnütz ist da keine.
Aber für nen Wächter sind die die ich ausgewählt habe imho ganz gut.


----------



## Gromthar (25. März 2008)

Aurengur schrieb:


> Rüstung kann man etwas vernachlässigen, weil das nur eine Minderung des allgemeinen Schadens ist.
> 
> Tapferkeit und Disziplin 8 sind für einen Wächter Grundvoraussetzung.
> 
> ...


Naja, ich bin eher mit Randomgruppen unterwegs und da ist Furchtresi doch mal recht nett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber man kann schon sagen, dass sich die Tugenden mehr oder weniger von selbst erklären. Einfach mal durchlesen und schauen was sinnvoll sein könnte - ergibt sich viel von selbst.


----------



## Aurengur (25. März 2008)

Da kann ich mich Cordesh nur anschließen, wobei ich Standhaftigkeit nicht gegen irgendwas anderes getauscht hab, weis aber immo nicht genau was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wichtig ist für einen Wächter auf jeden Fall der Moralwert. Ein Wächter auf Level 50 sollte folgende Werte haben: (sollte!)

Moralwert: 3500+
Kraftwert: 1800+
Machtwert: 380+
Bewegleichkeit 240+

Diese werte sind natürlich ungebuff(ed)t zu verstehen und gehen nicht davon aus, dass man Helegod, oder Spaltenequip besist. Hierbei handelt es sich um reines Crafting.


----------



## Cyberflips (14. August 2008)

Aurengur schrieb:


> Da kann ich mich Cordesh nur anschließen, wobei ich Standhaftigkeit nicht gegen irgendwas anderes getauscht hab, weis aber immo nicht genau was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja, die Aussage *das sollte man so haben* halt ich so für nicht richtig. Das ist eher Dein persönliches Rezept 
Jeder sollte da seine Mischung suchen und finden. 


Das kann man so nicht pauschalisieren und Deine Überzeugung halte ich für sehr diskussionswürdig. Gerade die Möglichkeiten machen es aus und richtet sich sehr nach spielweise und Anforderung. 
Alle die oben genannten Werte sind wichtig für den Wächter, aber beispielsweise wäre mir persönlich Dein Kraftwert viel zu niedrig. Bei längeren Kämpfen, besonders gegen häufig mehrere Gegener zum tanken bevorzuge ich da z.B. mehr Spielraum. Moral ist natürlich wichtig, aber sollte in einem gesunden Verhältnis zur Kraft stehen, denn Moral lässt sich heilen, wenn dir aber die Kraft ausgeht ist Feierabend. Wie gesagt, es kommt auf die Anforderung und die Spielweise an, wie man die Wertigkeit verteilt.
Und auch auf die Mitspieler, denn auf das Zusammenspiel mit denen ist man ja auch angewiesen. So spielt es auch eine Rolle ob Barde und Kundiger Dich entsprechend unterstützen. 

Ob man Spalten- oder Helegrodequip besitzt oder nicht ist vollkommen zweitrangig, weil die Rüstungsunterschiede zu Crafting oder anderen Belohnungen so gering sind, das es weniger eine Rolle spielt. Glücklicherweise ist das so und balanced HdrO so von anderen Spielen erheblich ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (18. August 2008)

Nun, dann diskutieren wird doch darüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spreche hier von Instanzrelevanten Stats, die unbuffed zu verstehen sind. Natürlich kann ich meinen Wächter auch auf Werte von 4800 Moral und 2500 Kraft aufblasen, dadurch verliere ich aber im Vergleich viel zu viele schadensredundante Fähigkeiten, und Macht, wordurch meine Blockchance zur zu gering ist dafür auch nur im entferntesten Aggro zu halten. Und bitte komm mir nicht mit "Bedrohung des Wächters", denn der Skill kostet mich 5% Blocken. 

Ich denke, aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren von dir belehren, dass du nicht das Spaltenequip oder das aus Helegrod hast, denn sonst würdest du einen sehr großen unterschied beim Tanken merken, und vorallem auch bei der Schadensreduzierung, die der Wächter dadurch hat. 

Klar ist, je mehr ich Blocke, und je mehr ich Absorbieren kann, desto einfacher wird die Heilung, weil ich nicht so oft geheilt werden muss, und genau das ist der hintergedanke. Was hilft dir ein Tank mit 4,8 K Moral, der viel Heilaufwand benötigt. Was hilft es dem Waffenmeister, wenn er immer mit seinem Schaden aufpassen muss, damit er dem Wächter nciht die Aggro klaut? 

Es kommt drauf an was du mit deinem Wächter machen willst, da stimme ich dir zu, doch Ist das Equip aus der Spalte momentan das Beste, das es für den Wächter gibt, und Equip unterstützt deinen Charakter.


----------



## M_of_D (19. August 2008)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> Moral ist natürlich wichtig, aber sollte in einem gesunden Verhältnis zur Kraft stehen, denn Moral lässt sich heilen, wenn dir aber die Kraft ausgeht ist Feierabend.




Dafür hast du ja dann meistens einen Kundigen da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plauzius (19. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich muss sagen, dass ich es nicht so schön finde, wenn alle Wächter mit lev 50 gleich aussehen und dazu auch noch die gleichen Tugenden haben. Mein Wächter ist zwar schon 50 allerdings noch im "Tugendfarmstadium"^^. Ich denke auch, dass Tapferkeit für den Wächter gesetzt ist. Allerdings werde ich ferner hauptsächlich Tugenden für Resis hochbringen. Furcht- und Schattenresistenzen sind da ganz oben auf meiner Liste. Zumal man es an Wipeanfälligen Stellen in der Spalte, Fornost, cd etc. meist mit Schattenschaden zu tun hat. Kurz um: ich finde es auch mal ganz gut, wenn die Resis alle grün sind^^.

Die (fast schon) obligatorische Tugendskillung für Nahkämpfer: Tapferkeit, Disziplin, Gerechtigkeit, Loyalität, Standhaftigkeit ist sicherlich nicht schlecht. Wobei ich nicht so weit gehen würde zu sagen, dass Disziplin nun auf jeden Fall gesetzt werden muss. Natürlich hat man da Vorteile (gerade was das Blocken anbelangt), allerdings kommt man durch  Equip auch auf seine ca. 450 Macht; und das ohne Disziplin (für die 500 Macht gehe mal vom Hptmann in der Gruppe aus).

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass diejenigen, die sagen "so und so MUSS ein Wächter geskillt sein" (was keiner in dieser Diskussion getan hat) alles ausprobiert haben. Viele haben da wahrscheinlich noch gar nicht experimentiert, sondern haben ihr Wissen vom Hörensagen (was auch nicht schlimm ist) oder skillen so, wie es nach der Tugendbeschreibung am logischsten klingt (was  nicht schlimm ist). Dadurch könnte man sich aber vieler Möglichkeiten berauben (das weiss ich aber nicht genau. Ist nur so eine Vermutung^^).

Kurz: probiere es aus! Wenn du noch länger in Mittelerde bleibst, hast du wahrscheinlich eh irgendwann alle Tugenden auf Max.

...reingehauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (19. August 2008)

Natürlich ist der Ansatz mit den Resistenzen gut, und bei Schattenresi sag ich auch... gute Sache, doch rentiert sich vergleichsweise die Schattenresi nicht wirklich. Es gibt leider zu wenige Bosse, die effektiven Schattenschaden austeilen, sodass man, je nach Geschmak, auch eine andere Tugend equippen kann. 

Ich für meinen Teil als wächter, lege eher auf andere Dinge wert, die hauptsächlich auf Attribute abzielen, die mich eben bei meiner Tätigkeit unterstützen, und die Resis zählen da für mich nicht wirklich dazu.


----------



## Madrake (17. Dezember 2008)

Komme mit der Vielfalt der Klassentugenden, tankrelevanten, nicht so ganz klar... - soviele Möglichkeiten hatte man bei der Konkurrenz gar nicht...


Schattenkrieger:

- +75% Kraftregeneration
- +10% Schildschaden Verbesserung | kritische Verteidigung
- Schildwall verleiht nun einen Rüstungsbonus | Verbesserung zerstörerische kritische Verteidigung


Der Verteidiger der Freien

- erhöhte Bedrohung durch Schild-Fertigkeiten
- wirbelnde Vergeltung verursacht nach kritischem Treffer eine blutende Wunde
- 2 Schildspott: Ziele
- 8% "Bedrohungshaltung": Bedrohung


Die Kühne Klinge - sagt mir als reiner Tank nicht so zu, ist zwar nett ausgelegt, alles mit + auf mehr überwältigen - aber wohl nicht so das wahre für einen Tank.

So nun meine Frage. Auf was soll man mehr sich Richten, auf Verbesserung der Verteidigung (Schattenkrieger), oder doch mehr Aggroaufbau (Verteidiger der Freien)? 
- Ich würde auf Schattenkrieger tendieren, mit der legendären Tugend. Doch wie schon gesagt, die Qual der Wahl, würde ich "Verteidiger der Freien" nicht außen vor lassen.


Oder eine andre Frage, wie stark ist die Verteidigung (beide) und der Rüstungsbonus, von dem Tugendsetbonus Schattenkrieger? Ob ich es wirklich in Erwägung ziehen kann, doch evtl. auf mehr Aggroaufbau zu halten. Noch spiel ich immer wieder mit dem Gedanken, weil beide Bäume sehen sehr nett für einen Tank aus - doch nur einen kann ich effektiv dann nutzen...

Und wie schon vornherein gesagt, bei einem andren MMORPG, hatte man nicht so die Qual der Wahl wie man seinen Tank ausrichtet... - und hier kann man sich "austoben" beim Tugenden verteilen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Madrake

Danke schon im vorraus für die Antworten...


----------



## Aurengur (18. Dezember 2008)

Der Schattenkrieger ist ein Offtank, dementsprechend nimmst du auch dann dessen Postition ein. Problem ist nur, dass du als Offtank die Aggro nicht in diesem Ausmaß halten kannst, wie du an sich solltest, und dementsprechend tendiere ich persönlich für Instanzen zum Verteidiger der Freien, der hier wirklich Sinn macht. 

Die Kühne Klinge ist für das Spiel außerhalb der Instanzen gut geeignet, aber auch ein gefährliches Spielzeug. Ich bin momentan gerade etwas am Testen, ob es geschickter ist mit Zweihand rumzulaufen, oder mit Einhand und Schild, wobei ich jetzt schon eher richtung 2-Hand und dem damit vorhandenen Burst eher zufrieden bin, als mit Einhand und Schild.

Beim legendären KlassenItem für den Wächter sollte man, so zumindest meine Erfahrung zusehen, dass man eines bekommt, welches in der Bedrohung des Wächters + auf Blocken und +Bedrohung hat, damit man hier einen guten Aggroaufbau hat.

Tanken kann man nur mehr effektiv in der Haltung "Bedrohung des Wächters" mit der Sikillung "Der Verteidiger der Freien"
Für alles andere "Die Kühne Klinge"


----------



## Kerindor (19. Dezember 2008)

Mmm ich seh den Schattenkrieger als Boßkampfskillung und nicht als Offtank. Die Stärke liegt hier in der verbesserten Verteidigung bei langen Kämpfen, sowie dem Schutz gegen vernichtende Treffer. Mit dem legendären Trait wird hier die Verteidigung nochmals um 2 Stufen erhöht. 
Den Verteidiger nehm ich nur mit 2 Traits um etwas mehr Bedrohung zu bekommen, aber nicht im Ausbau. Da ist mir der kassierte Schaden zu hoch bei diversen Bossen. 
Als Offtank würde ich da lieber die Klinge nehmen oder einen WM. 

Probleme hab ich so nur bei mehreren Gegnern wenn die Jäger sich verschiedene Ziele nehmen. Da deren Schaden aber meist hoch genug ist, reicht es die stärksten Gegner zu binden. Es ist zwar nicht mehr so angenehm wie vor Moria, aber dafür lohnt sich die verbesserte Verteidigung zum Endkampf hin.

Auch zum Soloklopfen reicht es so, auch wenn mit der Klinge mehr Schaden herauskommt. Aber solange ich 3-4 Orks so noch Solo ohne Probleme schaffe, ändere ich da nichts.

Ebenso ist mir die Blockhaltung noch lieber. Ich hab da alternativ zur Bedrohungshaltung derzeit ein Schwert mit max. SPS und einen Gürtel mit +6% Bedrohung.


Was hingegen noch wichtig ist, ist eine Waffe mit maximalem SPS um einen Teil der Aggro auch über Schaden aufzubauen. Das hat zwar nichts mehr mit dem klassischen Wächter gemein, ist aber notwendig geworden.


----------



## Eorlwulf (13. Januar 2009)

Kerindor schrieb:


> Mmm ich seh den Schattenkrieger als Boßkampfskillung und nicht als Offtank...
> 
> ...Was hingegen noch wichtig ist, ist eine Waffe mit maximalem SPS um einen Teil der Aggro auch über Schaden aufzubauen...


Das sehe ich auch so, da der Schattenkämpfer ein richtig gutes Aggro-Management in der Gruppe benötigt um zu funktionieren. Dafür steht man dann auch beim Wipe, noch als letzter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin eine Zeit lang mit 4x Verteidiger der Freien; 3x Schattenkämpfer herumgelaufen. Und dann natürlich in der Bedrohungshaltung - die ist mir aber eigentlich zuwider, weil ich nicht finde dass der Wächter dafür Rechnung trägt, dass ein Jäger in Stärkehaltung, oder Waffenmeister mit Klingenexplosion keine Aggro bekommt.
Ich finde daher eigentlich den Schattenkämpfer am Attraktivsten.

Zur Waffe und Aggro-durch-Schaden: Ich fahre da den gleichen Kurs... Wächterschwert des dritten Zeitalters mit maximaler SPS und dann zwischendurch mal Für den König reinhauen. Mit einer antank-Phase (die ich leider nur selten bekomme) funktioniert das richtig gut.

Für Solo-Play bin ich aber grundsätzlich auf Kühne Klinge geskillt, inkl. der Legendären. Das macht erstens am meisten Spaß im PvP und zweitens questet oder farmt es sich so doch deutlich angenehmer.

Zur Resi: Schattenschaden ist ja in Moria durchaus ein Thema, grade für Bosskämpfe (Schattenbinge zB.). Daher ist auch eine entsprechende Minderung ganz nett, weswegen ich in fast jedem Setup "Gelassenheit" drin habe. Meine Tugenden sind im moment: Gerechtigkeit, Tapferkeit, Loyalität, Disziplin und Treue.
Treue tausche ich eventuell wieder gegen Entschlossenheit, aber das teste ich grade. Für Inis bleibt das aber auf jedenfall so wie genannt.

Offenbar gibt es aber mittlerweile einen Trend bei vielen Wächtern komplett auf Nahkampfschaden-Minderung zu skillen. Ich sehe immer mehr Wächter die zwar nur knapp 5.000 Moral haben aber, bei genauerer Inspektion, bis zu -19% erlittenen Nahkampfschaden haben.


----------



## Lossehelin (6. Februar 2009)

Hmmm.
Also mit Schattenkämpfer kann ich die Aggro nicht halten egal wie außer vll bei Bosskämpfen wenn der WM mal auf nen anderen Mob kloppen muss und ich den BOss tanken kann. Ich verliere immer die Aggro an Waffenmeister in Schattenkämpfer Skillung. Auch wenn sie mir am meisten zu spricht.


----------



## Gromthar (7. Februar 2009)

Lossehelin schrieb:


> Hmmm.
> Also mit Schattenkämpfer kann ich die Aggro nicht halten egal wie außer vll bei Bosskämpfen wenn der WM mal auf nen anderen Mob kloppen muss und ich den BOss tanken kann. Ich verliere immer die Aggro an Waffenmeister in Schattenkämpfer Skillung. Auch wenn sie mir am meisten zu spricht.


Schattenkämpfer macht nur Sinn, wenn man zugleich in Bedrohnungshaltung ist (einfache Gegner) und bei Bosskämpfen grundsätzlich eine lange Antankzeit bekommt.

Allerdings bin ich Fan vom Verteidiger der Freien mit Kampfansage und Blockhaltung. Damit kann ich alles tanken (bis zu ~10 Gegner gleichzeitig), ohne jedweden Aggroprobleme und halte mit viel Beweglichkeit genauso viel aus wie mit dem Schattenkämpfer Trait.

Mein Fazit nach 2 Monaten herumgeteste: Schattenkämpfer kommt mir derzeit nicht mehr ins Haus.


----------

